

Mark Suster: One Book Every Entrepreneur and VC Should Own - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/25/one-book-every-entrepreneur-and-vc-should-own/

======
rmason
I think it's a pretty strong statement to state every entrepreneur. I've been
reading Feld since he started blogging but that statement assumes every
entrepreneur reading TechCrunch is planning on chasing VC money.

On the other hand if you're bootstrapping I'd recommend Start small, stay
small: an entrepreneurs guide to launching a startup by Rob Walling. That is
until patio11 writes the definitive guide.

~~~
jonathanjaeger
You could also read 'Do More Faster' by the same authors as this VC book. I've
read that one and it's solid.

------
kloncks
I'm against strong general statements like this. But this is a really really
nice book.

I bought it after reading Fred Wilson recommending it and it's been awesome so
far. It reads like a book, not a manual, and minus a few parts (term sheets),
it really wasn't hard to follow at all.

I'm about half-way done with it and it's good to get all this knowledge from a
VC. I'm part of an accelerator this summer and I've recommended it to everyone
else participating...it's really a wealth of knowledge presented in a clear
and concise manner.

------
michaeldhopkins
Am I more likely to succeed by reading this book and participating more
directly in my negotiations, or by spending more time on my work and hiring a
lawyer with a reputation for understanding these negotiations?

~~~
yumraj
I don't think hiring a good lawyer and understanding these things are mutually
exclusive. IMO, you will be much more successful and less screwed by
understanding how it works and participating directly in your negotiations
while working with a good lawyer.

Whether this book helps in understanding or not I don't know since I haven't
read it, yet.

------
ekanes
Adding another data point: Bought it, reading it, so far very impressed.

------
rokhayakebe
Can we just buy a PDF version?

~~~
MediaBehavior
But then it wouldn't be just "like having Brad whispering in your ear when you
pitch VCs," as one Amz customer revr said.

~~~
dave1619
It's on Kindle.

~~~
rdl
I wish it were not $30 on Kindle, but I bought it anyway.

~~~
zackattack
I feel like $30 pales in comparison to $8mm.

~~~
rdl
Or to the $800/HR lawyer, even.

